# Is she deformed? or is it worse.



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Hello,
I recently got a new boer doe. My dad bought her and I had never seen her. Well her vulva does not look right to me. It hangs down further and has a little ball looking thing at the end of it. I know she doesn't have CL or CAE because I had her tested. She has never kidded and is a year old. Is her vulva Deformed? Is it worse? or am I just overreacting?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Post a picture. Can't really determine anything without a picture.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I will try but I can never get my pictures to upload and she is not a very friendly goat.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe a Hemefidite (sp?) do goats have those?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

what is a hemefidite?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like a hermaphrodite - its a doe who is basically sterile as she has both the male and female parts


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I hope that is not it.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I'm gonna get her checked out by a vet to find out.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd agree that it sounds like a hermaphrodite...check with the vet and let us know. Crossing my fingers she's not though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

here is a thread with photos. http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11305

Hope she isn't.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Well that forum's pictures looks like her.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sorry! 
yes, sounds like that could be the case then


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

she is a nice looking goat too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry to hear that she may be. did you buy her from a breeder? I would talk to them. Most breeders that pay attention to their offspring should have caught that issue I would think.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

In my slim experience with hermaphrodites is that if they have a little pea sized(or bigger) bulge that they likely have something going on there. Its not very likely they were bit by a bug in that location.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

The people bought her at a auction when she was about 5 months and she is a year and they moved straight to registered goats


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats why she was at auction then - sorry to say


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yikes. Now I wonder about one of mine.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I guess she needed a forever home, despite her malady and this was the only way she could find you. Blessings to your huge heart.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Do Hermaphradites go into heat? Tweenkie is so scared. I'm gonna be working with her to help her get over it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is scared of what? you?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

People in general. I think she thinks people are gonna hurt her or something. The people we got her from said she ran away from them since the day they bought her.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if Hermaphrodites go into heat?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think they do....I had a Nigi doe here a few years ago that I tried to get bred, she never showed a heat but I thot she was just silent about them...upon vet inspection of her girl parts, her vagina was very short, narrow and had a "wall" behind it.....she lives happily at my moms ads herd queen to Toggs and Boers.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I'm asking because my doe, Tweenkie, was showing several signs of heat including teasing Bam Bam, my buck, by going up to the fence between them and standing with her butt to him and sometimes peeing. I thought she was a hermaphrodite???


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I looked at two of my doelings, and they have a funny looking vulva, but I just looked at my doe that bore them, and she has the same thing. I think sometimes they just look different. They have a puffy "tear-drop" shape at the tip of there thingy there.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Dreamchaser that sounds normal. If you post photos it would be easier to tell. A hermaphrodite is more of a little pea like thing at the tip of the vulva.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Well it looks like Tweenkie might not be a hermaphrodite. I'm not getting my hopes up or anything but it looks like she's pregnant.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Well more news on Tweenkie. 

Her teats don't look like a wethers and It looks like a bag is starting to form but there is no milk yet. Also she looks very sunk in despite eating like a hog. Also I can touch my fingers together when I wrap them around her tail head. What do you guys think? (Before you ask for pictures, I can't put them up as my pictures are to big to post. They won't allow them to be posted.)


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Use can use this for your photos:
www.postimage.org


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If she was in heat a month ago there would be no signs of pregnancy that obvious. Was she with a buck before you got her?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> If she was in heat a month ago there would be no signs of pregnancy that obvious. Was she with a buck before you got her?


Yes before we got our new buck bam bam and her they were put together and we were told she was bred.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you want, you can email me the pictures and I can try and get them on here. [email protected]


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Once I load them on that site how do I put them on here?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Once you upload them there.

-click on the uploaded image
-stay on that page, but open another tab and go to TGS
-hit "post reply" on this thread
-then go back to the other page with your photo
-drag your cursor over the photo...it should turn blue
-then do a right click on the photo
-go to "properties"
-then drage your cursor over the http://_____________ part
-hit copy
-now go back to TGS post reply page
-do a right click in the typing box and hit paste
-then drag your cursor over the http://______________ that you just pasted which will highlight it in blue
-hit the IMG button above the typing box

Now hit preview post and your photos should appear and then hit "submit"!

I hope those "instructions" work.  :thumb: Good luck!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I don't have good pictures of her but I guess these will do. Uploading more pictures at the moments so hold on.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

More!!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

That's all I have at the moment.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Found two more but mind you they aren't very good. Will get more tomarrow.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

In these pictures you can kinda see what her vulva looks like.

gif upload


----------

